# ABO Wahnsinn computec



## Master-Thomas (15. November 2010)

Entschuldigen Sie bitte die folgende Wortwahl, aber ich bin sticksauer,
seit Ihr nicht ganz dicht, ich wollte nur mal schnell das Miniabo mit USB Stick bestellen, da ich aber die jetzige Ausgabe haben wollte dachte ich "ruf mal an ",
die telefonhotline kann aber nicht die Edition mit USB Stick vermitteln??!!!
Also wieder ins Internet ich weiß nicht ob das nur bei mir so ist aber die Seitendarstellung ist so blöd das man ganz nach rechts scrollen muss- und jedesmal wenn ich mit der Maus auf ein Feld geh um das Auszufüllen geht die Seite wieder nach ganz links. Dann hat er mich noch 3mal angequakt das die KOntonummer mind aus 1 Ziffer bestehen muss ...Sehr professionell...


----------



## abo@computec.de (15. November 2010)

Hallo Master-Thomas,

wir können nach Ihrer Beschreibung den Fehler leider so nicht reproduzieren. 
Welchen Browser mit welcher Version verwenden Sie denn?

Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Master-Thomas (15. November 2010)

Opera 10.63. Ich hatte keine Zeit es auf meinem Toschi 16,6" zu testen der "Fehler" trat auf meinen kleinem Fujitsu, ich glaube 12" auf. Ist aber auch ärgerlich das der Mitarbeiter an der Hotline nicht alle Angebote vergeben kann.
Da ich euer Magazin gut finde und euch eine lange Zukunft wünsche solltet Ihr da mal dran arbeiten. Vieleicht sollte man die Callcenter-Mitarbeiter am Umsatz beteiligen. Hätte der Mitarbeiter mir den Stick mit dem aktuellen Heft angeboten, hätte er mich am Telefon auch gleich noch für ein 24 Monats Abo und 30Euro Gutschein  im Netz gehabt !! Die Mitarbeiter müssen auch VERKÄUFER sein. Der Stick ist doch für Euch ein Pfennigartikel (weiß ich aus dem Telefongeschäft). Gruß Tom


----------

